# Greater SE MI Ruffed Grouse Banquet



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey everyone. 
We are holding our 35th annual sportsmens banquet on September 7 in Livonia. If you live in south east Michigan, you need to come out and join in on the fun. There are going to be a lot of great prizes given away, and a few really nice guns. All of the money goes toward habitat improvement in Michigan. The link to the flyer is below. Contact info is on there, or PM me for more information. 


http://newsite.sportdogphoto.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/RGS-Banquet-Flyer.pdf

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Also, our special guests for the evening will be:
Al Stewart - the DNR upland biologist
Jimmy Gretzinger - Mighigan Out Of Doors TV
Dana Farrell - All things shotgun expert. 

These guys will be available all evening to chat and answer questions. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

The banquet is quickly approaching. All the plans are in place, now its go time. If you live in South East Michigan, you need to be there. If you are planning to go, but haven't signed up, it's not too late. Send an email to Dana at [email protected] and then pay at the door.


----------

